# Sismos Internacional - 2013



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2013 às 11:31)

*Tópico para seguimentos de sismos ocorridos a nível internacional durante o ano de 2013.*


*Links úteis*


*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/


*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/



*Tsunamis*

NOAA Pacific Tsunami Warning Center
http://www.prh.noaa.gov/pr/ptwc/

NOAA West Coast and Alaska Tsunami Information
http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/




*Sismos Portugal:*

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/

Centro de Geofísica de Évora
http://www.cge.uevora.pt/


----------



## Cenomaniano (5 Jan 2013 às 14:41)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Fev 2013 às 02:18)

M 8.0 - SANTA CRUZ ISLANDS - 2013-02-06 01:12:25 UTC

Magnitude	Mw 8.0
Region	SANTA CRUZ ISLANDS
Date time	2013-02-06 01:12:25.0 UTC
Location	10.68 S ; 165.14 E
Depth	15 km

""
 Um sismo de magnitude 8 foi registado hoje ao largo das Ilhas Salomão, tendo sido emitido um alerta de tsunami para as ilhas do Pacífico Sul, informou o Instituto Geológico dos Estados Unidos.

O abalo ocorreu às 01:12 de Lisboa perto das Ilhas de Santa Cruz, parte do arquipélago das Salomão, tendo o epicentro sido localizado a 5,8 quilómetros de profundidade.

O Centro de Alerta de Tsunamis do Pacífico alertou para a possibilidade de o forte sismo desencadear um "destrutivo tsunami", perto do epicentro.

Um alerta foi emitido para o Pacífico Sul, abrangendo a Austrália, a Nova Zelândia e aSamoa.

As Ilhas Salomão encontram-se localizadas sobre o chamado "Anel de Fogo do Pacífico", zona de grande atividade sísmica e vulcânica, abalada anualmente por cerca de 7.000 tremores de terra, a maioria moderados.

Segundo a AFP, que cita fontes hospitalares, várias aldeias nas Ilhas Salomão foram destruídas pelo sismo.
""
Fonte: http://www.dn.pt/inicio/globo/interior.aspx?content_id=3036956


Alerta de Tsunami lançado 
""
Update 4:24 p.m. HST

The Pacific Tsunami Warning Center's latest bulletin pushes the same information as the original alert issued at 3:19 p.m.

An expanding regional tsunami warning and watch has been issued for parts of the Pacific located closer to the earthquake.  

An evaluation of the Pacific-wide tsunami threat is underway, and there is a possibility that Hawaii could be elevated to a watch or warning status.

If tsunami waves impact Hawaii, their estimated earliest arrival time is 10:04 p.m. HST on Tuesday, Feb. 5, 2013.

At this time, there are NO tsunami watches or warnings issued for Hawaii.

Update 4:13 p.m. HST

According to the Pacific Tsunami Warning Center, sea level readings indicate a tsunami was generated in the South Pacific.  It may have been destructive along coasts near the earthquake epicenter and could also be a threat to more distant coasts. 

Again, NO tsunami watches or warnings are posted for Hawaii at this time.  The Pacific Tsunami Warning Center continues to assess the situation.

Update 3:55 p.m. HST 

Pacific Tsunami Warning Center continues to monitor effects from 8.0 magnitude earthquake near Solomon Islands.  No tsunami watches or warnings are issued for Hawaii at this time.

Update 3:47 p.m. HST

A tsunami WARNING is in effect for the following areas:

Solomon Islands, Vanuatu, Nauru, Papua New Guinea, Tuvalu, New Caledonia, Kosrae, Fiji, Kiribati, Wallis and Futuna

A tsunami WATCH is in effect for the following areas: 

Marshall Islands, Howland and Baker, Pohnpei, Tokelau, Samoa, Kermadec Islands, New Zealand, American Samoa, Tonga, Australia, Niue, Cook Islands, Indonesia, Wake Island, Chuuk, Jarvis Island, Guam, Northern Marianas, Palmyra Island, Yap, Johnston Island, Minamitorishima, Belau

Posted 3:35 p.m. HST

The Pacific Tsunami Warning Center has issued an expanding regional tsunami warning and watch for parts of the Pacific located closer to the earthquake near the Solomon Islands at 3:12 p.m. 

An evaluation of the Pacific-wide tsunami threat is underway, and there is a possibility that Hawaii could be elevated to a watch or warning status, officials at the Pacific Tsunami Warning Center say.

If tsunami waves impact Hawaii, their estimated earliest arrival time is 10:04 p.m. HST on Feb. 5, 2013.

No immediate accounts of damage or injuries have been reported.

We will have the latest information on HawaiiNewsNow.com

Here is a link to the Pacific Tsunami Warning Center

Copyright 2013 Hawaii News Now. All rights reserved.
""
Fonte: http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/...hawaii-after-8o-quake-near-santa-cruz-islands


----------



## fablept (6 Fev 2013 às 02:41)

De acordo com uma boia foi gerado um tsunami, NOAA lancou um alerta de tsunami maioritariamente para as zonas costeiras perto do epicentro do sismo.

http://ptwc.weather.gov/ptwc/text.php?id=pacific.TSUPAC.2013.02.06.0212

Dados da boia que registou o tsunami:
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=55023&type=2&seriestime=20130206012415

Registei uma das ondas P (zona de sombra) e a onda S do sismo, e a onda S de uma réplica. Ainda estou registando as ondas de superfície (0.057Hz), mas com uma amplitude muito pequena.


----------



## fablept (8 Fev 2013 às 13:57)

Hoje houve uma réplica de M 7.0 na zona das Ilhas Santa Cruz (Pacífico)






Video do tsunami

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oBr7fOT_pk


----------



## fablept (9 Fev 2013 às 14:31)

Sismo M 7.2 na Colombia






http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=304122


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Fev 2013 às 10:43)

M 5.2 - CHINA-NORTH KOREA BORDER REGION - 2013-02-12 02:57:51 UTC

Magnitude	mb 5.2
Region	CHINA-NORTH KOREA BORDER REGION
Date time	2013-02-12 02:57:51.0 UTC
Location	41.32 N ; 128.99 E
Depth	1 km
Distances	345 km SE Jilin (pop 1,881,977 ; local time 10:57:51.4 2013-02-12)
74 km NW Kimchaek (pop 195,217 ; local time 11:57:51.4 2013-02-12)
18 km NE Sungjibaegam (pop 11,786 ; local time 11:57:51.4 2013-02-12)


Fonte:http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=304435#summary

*
Pois... Mas não foi um sismo... Foi um teste nuclear!! *
Alguém põe mão nos Norte Coreanos antes que isto corra muito mal?


"A Coreia do Norte confirmou, esta terça-feira, a realização "com sucesso" de um terceiro teste nuclear, uma revelação já condenada por vários países como a Coreia do Sul, Estados Unidos e Japão e pelo secretário-geral das Nações Unidas. 

Com uma reunião do Conselho de Segurança, atualmente presidido pela Coreia do Sul, logo pela manhã, hora de Nova Iorque, *o ensaio nuclear da Coreia do Norte foi, primeiro, uma suspeita, depois de vários observatórios sismológicos, incluindo da China, ter detetado um tremor de terra de características pouco comuns por a profundidade do abalo se ter dado a menos de um quilómetro.*

Poucas horas depois do abalo, Pyongyang confirmava através da sua agência noticiosa, a KCNA, a realização do teste que a própria Organização do Tratado de Proibição de Testes Nucleares, organismo da ONU com sede em Viena, ter salientado que o abalo sísmico tinha características que apontavam nesse sentido.

De acordo com a Coreia do Sul a força da explosão é de entre 6 e 7 quilotoneladas, uma força que peritos de Seul dizem ser cerca de metade da força da força da bomba que os Estados Unidos lançaram sobre a cidade japonesa de Hiroshima há seis décadas.

Pyongyang garante que o teste foi desencadeado como "parte das medidas de proteção da segurança nacional e soberania contra a hostilidade imprudente dos Estados Unidos que violaram o nosso direito de lançar satélites de utilização pacífica".

A Coreia do Norte viu as Nações Unidas aumentarem as sanções ao país depois de em dezembro ter efetuado um lançamento de um satélite com um foguete de longo alcance, um ensaio que Estados Unidos e a Coreia do Sul garantem ter sido um teste simulado para mísseis nucleares.

O governo da Coreia do Sul confirmou também ter informações de que Pyongyang terá informado a China - seu principal aliado - e os Estados Unidos da realização do teste, muito embora não tenha revelado nem data nem hora para o ensaio. 

Fonte: JN
http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=3048743


----------



## amando96 (12 Fev 2013 às 15:52)

WW3 in 3... 2...


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2013 às 14:32)

*Um morto e inúmeros edifícios danificados após sismo de 6,1 em Taiwan*

Uma mulher morreu e pelo menos outras 19 pessoas ficaram feridas e inúmeros edifícios sofreram danos na sequência do sismo de 6,1 na escala de Richter, que sacudiu hoje o centro da ilha de Taiwan.

O terramoto, que ocorreu a 15,4 quilómetros de profundidade, abalou Taiwan pelas 10:03 locais (02:03 em Lisboa), tendo o epicentro sido localizado a 38,4 quilómetros a este do distrito central de Nantou, informou o Serviço Meteorológico Central da ilha.

A única vítima confirmada é uma mulher de 72 anos que morreu na sequência do desabamento do muro de um templo em Nantou, indicou o Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros de Taiwan.

Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Teles (10 Abr 2013 às 09:44)

Magnitude	mb 5.0
Region	SOUTHERN IRAN
Date time	2013-04-10 01:00:23.0 UTC
Location	28.37 N ; 51.66 E
Depth	20 km
Distances	261 km NE of Manama, Bahrain / pop: 147,074 / local time: 04:00:23.0 2013-04-10 
104 km SE of Bandar Būshehr, Iran / pop: 165,377 / local time: 05:30:23.0 2013-04-10 

Magnitude	mb 5.6
Region	SOUTHERN IRAN
Date time	2013-04-10 01:58:28.0 UTC
Location	28.44 N ; 51.74 E
Depth	10 km
Distances	271 km NE of Manama, Bahrain / pop: 147,074 / local time: 04:58:28.0 2013-04-10 
105 km SE of Bandar Būshehr, Iran / pop: 165,377 / local time: 06:28:28.0 2013-04-10 
92 km SW of Fīrūzābād, Iran / pop: 66,558 / local time: 06:28:28.0 2013-04-10 


Magnitude	mb 5.2
Region	SOUTHERN IRAN
Date time	2013-04-10 07:59:59.0 UTC
Location	28.45 N ; 51.72 E
Depth	10 km
Distances	271 km NE of Manama, Bahrain / pop: 147,074 / local time: 10:59:59.0 2013-04-10 
103 km SE of Bandar Būshehr, Iran / pop: 165,377 / local time: 12:29:59.0 2013-04-10 
93 km SW of Fīrūzābād, Iran / pop: 66,558 / local time: 12:29:59.0 2013-04-10


----------



## Tyna (16 Abr 2013 às 12:29)

Um sismo de magnitude superior a 7 graus na escala aberta de Richter foi registado, esta terça-feira, no Irão, junto à fronteira com o Paquistão.

Segundo os serviços iranianos o sismo registou 7,5 de magnitude enquanto o centro norte-americano de geofísica indicou que o abalou teve magnitude de 7,8.

O sismo, que ocorreu às 11.44 horas, perto da fronteira com o Paquistão, foi sentido em Nova Deli, na Índia.

Noticia no JN
http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=3168662


----------



## Cenomaniano (16 Abr 2013 às 20:35)

*M 7.8 IRAN-PAKISTAN BORDER REGION on April 16th 2013 at 10:44 UTC*


----------



## Teles (24 Mai 2013 às 07:58)

M 8.2 - SEA OF OKHOTSK - 2013-05-24 05:44:48 UTC


http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=318696#scientific

http://www.meteoweb.eu/2013/05/viol...iappone-magnitudo-8-2-allerta-tsunami/205296/


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2013 às 09:25)

É daqueles muito profundos, 600km, não parece ter gerado tsnunami.

 * DUE TO THE DEPTH OF THE EARTHQUAKE NO TSUNAMI IS EXPECTED.
http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/events/PAAQ/2013/05/24/mnafyn/2/WEAK53/WEAK53.txt


----------



## Teles (24 Mai 2013 às 09:32)

Um video feito na altura do sismo!


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2013 às 09:34)

Teles disse:


> Um video feito na altura do sismo!
> http://youtu.be/kvScEpogb2I





Supostamente o vídeo é em Moscovo, bastante longe do epicentro.
Estranho é estarem-se a rir.


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2013 às 10:40)

Estive agora a medir, são 6400km de Moscovo ao epicentro. De Moscovo a Lisboa são cerca de 4000km. Falo de distância via superfície. 
Muito estranho, será da profundidade ou fake vídeo ?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mai 2013 às 19:27)

Esse vídeo é do terremoto ocorrido no Japão em Março de 2011.


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2013 às 19:38)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Esse vídeo é do terremoto ocorrido no Japão em Março de 2011.
> 
> Dancing Buildings in Japan during Earthquake - YouTube



Pois. Obrigado Felipe, desde o início que desconfiei muito do vídeo. Infelizmente é uma moda cada vez mais recorrente aparecerem fakes nestas ocasiões, não faltam idiotas a fazer estas coisas, vá lá perceber-se as motivações.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Mai 2013 às 22:19)

não parece Moscovo os edificios não teem o tipico comuna stile


----------



## CptRena (17 Jun 2013 às 10:33)

Crise sísmica em Creta, Grécia


2013-06-16 21:39 	34,51 	25,09 	40 	6,1 	Crete, Greece 	NEIC
2013-06-16 00:53 	34,31 	25,08 	10 	4,5 	Crete, Greece 	NEIC
2013-06-15 21:51 	34,26 	25,03 	40 	3,9 	Crete, Greece 	EMSC
2013-06-15 19:04 	34,13 	25,24 	67 	4,3 	Crete, Greece 	GFZ
2013-06-15 17:22 	34,35 	24,98 	3 	4,9 	Crete, Greece 	NEIC
2013-06-15 17:02 	34,41 	24,96 	30 	4,9 	Crete, Greece 	NEIC
2013-06-15 16:59 	34,22 	25,05 	28 	4,8 	Crete, Greece 	NEIC
2013-06-15 16:51 	34,35 	25,00 	25 	4,6 	Crete, Greece 	NEIC
2013-06-15 16:28 	34,34 	25,06 	22 	4,9 	Crete, Greece 	NEIC
2013-06-15 16:23 	34,30 	25,06 	10 	4,6 	Crete, Greece 	GFZ
2013-06-15 16:11 	34,45 	25,04 	10 	6,2 	Crete, Greece 	NEIC

Fonte: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismologia/


----------



## Agreste (17 Jun 2013 às 14:42)

Crise sísmica? Não será qualquer coisa vulcânica? Sismos entre os [4,6;6,2]


----------



## fablept (17 Jun 2013 às 15:33)

Agreste disse:


> Crise sísmica? Não será qualquer coisa vulcânica? Sismos entre os [4,6;6,2]



Raramente crises sismo vulcânicas provocam sismos de magnitude superior 6. Tudo começou com um sismo de M 6.2 e foram réplicas atrás de réplicas.


Link directo para uma estação sísmica na Grécia:
ftp://ftp.gfz-potsdam.de/pub/home/st/GEOFON/OnDB/gifs/GVD.active.gif


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Ago 2013 às 04:54)

Um forte terremoto de magnitude 6.2 de acordo com a Geonet e 6.5 de acordo com o USGS ocorreu a cerca de 1h atrás próximo a Seddon na Nova Zelândia. Até o momento não há relatos de danos graves. Algumas estradas próximo a Seddon estão bloqueadas devido a deslizamentos de terra.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Ago 2013 às 05:05)

A New Zealand Exchange (Bolsa de Valores) foi reaberta. O aeroporto de Wellington continua fechado e o serviço ferroviário está suspenso até as autoridades verificarem se há danos nas pistas e nos trilhos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Ago 2013 às 05:32)

Danos próximo a Seddon. @BreakfastSam


----------



## fablept (24 Set 2013 às 14:56)

Sismo de magnitude 7.7 no Paquistão:

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=335667


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Set 2013 às 20:18)

fablept disse:


> Sismo de magnitude 7.7 no Paquistão:
> 
> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=335667



*Paquistão: sismo mata 45 e faz nascer uma nova ilha *
Terramoto de magnitude 7,8 na escala de Richter

Um sismo de magnitude 7,8 na escala de Richter atingiu esta terça-feira o Paquistão, matando 45 pessoas pelo menos e dando origem a uma nova ilha.

A violência do tremor de terra numa região remota Baluchistan, no Paquistão, perto da fronteira com o Irão, foi sentida em Nova Deli, na Índia, onde até aí as casas tremeram.

A destruição naquela região paquistanesa foi brutal e há um número indeterminado de casas destruídas. Por enquanto, estão contabilizadas 45 vítimas mortais.

O abalo deu ainda origem a uma pequena ilha de 600 metros quadrados no Mar Arábico, relata a Reuters. 

Fonte:
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/503/internacional/sismo-paquistao-mortos-ilha-tvi24/1493279-4073.html


----------



## fablept (24 Set 2013 às 21:09)

O sismo poderia ter tido consequências bem mais graves se fosse localizado numa zona mais populacional.

Fiquei curioso sobre a ilha, encontrei esta foto:





A ilha tem 6 a 12 metros de altura e 30 metros de diâmetro, deverá desaparecer daqui a algum tempo com a erosão do mar.


----------



## Lousano (24 Set 2013 às 21:40)

Parece-me bem grande para desaparecer assim tão rápido.

[ame="http://youtu.be/8QXIk89TRFk"]http://youtu.be/8QXIk89TRFk[/ame]


----------



## fablept (24 Set 2013 às 22:21)

Pensava que tinha sido um banco de areia.. vídeo da ilha emergir era mesmo excelente


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Set 2013 às 00:01)

Lousano disse:


> Parece-me bem grande para desaparecer assim tão rápido.
> 
> http://youtu.be/8QXIk89TRFk




Por favor pessoal, eu sei que a intenção é boa mas temos de ter mais cuidado com a informação que postamos, verificar sempre a veracidade e esse vídeo foi carregado no YouTube a 26/11/2010... Não me parece que a ilha que "nasceu" hoje tenha sido filmada à três anos...

*Este vídeo não corresponde à ilha emergida hoje...*


----------



## Agreste (25 Set 2013 às 00:08)

essa zona do arábico não tem vulcões de lama?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Set 2013 às 03:23)

Até o momento foram confirmadas 150 mortes.







Vulcão de lama
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7kNvF01AS6w


----------



## lsalvador (25 Set 2013 às 16:28)

Mais umas noticias sobre a "ilha"

http://meteoleontinoi.altervista.org/blog/violento-terremoto-pakistan-emerge-nuova-isola-le-foto/

Será verdade ?

Fonte CNN : http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/24/world/asia/pakistan-earthquake/?hpt=wo_c2


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2013 às 18:41)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Por favor pessoal, eu sei que a intenção é boa mas temos de ter mais cuidado com a informação que postamos, verificar sempre a veracidade e esse vídeo foi carregado no YouTube a 26/11/2010... Não me parece que a ilha que "nasceu" hoje tenha sido filmada à três anos...
> 
> *Este vídeo não corresponde à ilha emergida hoje...*



Que estupidez minha, tinha visto vários vídeos, todos iguais, (exemplo -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAwYKTW5F04 e nem reparei nesse pormenor.

A verdadeira deve ser esta:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-24272552


----------



## fablept (25 Set 2013 às 18:49)

Sismo de magnitude 7 no Peru.


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2013 às 19:11)

Lousano disse:


> Que estupidez minha, tinha visto vários vídeos, todos iguais, (exemplo -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAwYKTW5F04 e nem reparei nesse pormenor.
> A verdadeira deve ser esta:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-24272552



Mesmo assim, acho tudo muito estranho nesta "estória" da ilha.


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2013 às 19:34)

fablept disse:


> Sismo de magnitude 7 no Peru.






> *Sismo abala várias cidades no Peru*
> 
> Um sismo com a intensidade de 6,9 na escala de Ritcher abalou fortemente algumas cidades do Peru. O terramoto foi sentido hoje às 11h42 (17h42 de Lisboa) em várias regiões do Peru. Em comunicado, o Instituto Geofísico do Peru, informa que o epicentro se registou a uma profundidade de 30 km e 72 km a sul de Arequipa, a segunda maior cidade do Peru.
> 
> ...



http://expresso.sapo.pt/sismo-abala-varias-cidades-no-peru=f832316


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2013 às 19:34)

Vince disse:


> Mesmo assim, acho tudo muito estranho nesta "estória" da ilha.



Estranho?

http://www.geo.tv/article-119806-Gwadar-island-spewing-methane-Experts-

Já a catalogaram no wikipedia 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_islands_of_Pakistan


----------



## fablept (25 Set 2013 às 21:00)

Já no sismo de 2004 na Indonésia, houve corais inteiros que emergiram, um exemplo dos efeitos do sismo 2004:






Essa secção da ilha emergiu 2.5 metros. Mesmo numa expedição perto do epicentro, havia secções do fundo do oceano que levantaram uns 15 metros (não me recordo ao certo). Mas isto foi num sismo de magnitude 9.1, este ilhéu emergiu numa zona distante do epicentro do sismo e foi num de magnitude 7.7.


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2013 às 22:10)

fablept disse:


> Já no sismo de 2004 na Indonésia, houve corais inteiros que emergiram, um exemplo dos efeitos do sismo 2004:
> 
> Essa secção da ilha emergiu 2.5 metros. Mesmo numa expedição perto do epicentro, havia secções do fundo do oceano que levantaram uns 15 metros (não me recordo ao certo). Mas isto foi num sismo de magnitude 9.1, este ilhéu emergiu numa zona distante do epicentro do sismo e foi num de magnitude 7.7.



No caso do Paquistão estaremos a falar de uma rotura e formação de uma bolsa de gás?


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2013 às 22:19)

Sinceramente, continuo sem estar convencido, e o facto de terem aparecido tantos fake-videos sobre a ilha nas horas seguintes só reforçam o meu cepticismo. Aliás, foi precisamente aí que nasceu o meu cepticismo, achei muito estranho que logo nas primeiras horas pós-sismo houvesse tantos detalhes sobre a tal ilha, quando centenas de pessoas morriam mais a norte. Numa grande tragédia em curso ninguém quer saber de uma suposta ilha que apareceu.


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2013 às 22:35)

Vince disse:


> Sinceramente, continuo sem estar convencido, e o facto de terem aparecido tantos fake-videos sobre a ilha nas horas seguintes só reforçam o meu cepticismo. Aliás, foi precisamente aí que nasceu o meu cepticismo, achei muito estranho que logo nas primeiras horas pós-sismo houvesse tantos detalhes sobre a tal ilha, quando centenas de pessoas morriam mais a norte, numa grande tragédia em curso ninguém quer saber de uma suposta ilha que apareceu.



Ninguém quer saber nos países ocidentais a tragédia que aconteceu no Paquistão. Para nós uma ilha surgida do nada é algo intrigante, mas existem filhos da p... a colocar vídeos falsos só para desorientar. 

Se vasculhares um pouco nos órgãos de comunicação social de países muçulmanos, a notícia em relação à nova ilha é secundada em relação à destruição do terramoto e a meu ver muito bem.


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Set 2013 às 00:00)

a mim o que me intrigou foi ver na tv  suposta ilha toda seca,ora se emergiu não era suposto estar molhada  ou pelo menos algumas partes?


----------



## fablept (26 Set 2013 às 00:45)

Lousano disse:


> Ninguém quer saber nos países ocidentais a tragédia que aconteceu no Paquistão. Para nós uma ilha surgida do nada é algo intrigante, mas existem filhos da p... a colocar vídeos falsos só para desorientar.
> 
> Se vasculhares um pouco nos órgãos de comunicação social de países muçulmanos, a notícia em relação à nova ilha é secundada em relação à destruição do terramoto e a meu ver muito bem.



Nisso concordo contigo, e aliás este sismo foi o mais mortífero desde 2011 

Mas a sismologia é de passagem muito breve pelas fontes noticiosas, aqui pelos Açores lá de vez alguém do CVARG/CIVISA faz uma breve descrição/explicação de uma ocorrência na RTP-Açores..já nos meios televisivos nacionais é muito raro.

Seja como for, fica mais uma foto de grande qualidade tirada pela Marinha Paquistanesa que fez deslocar um navio para o ilhéu:
http://www.cbc.ca/news2/interactives/pakistan-island/island.hyperesources/05073099-1.jpg


----------



## fablept (1 Out 2013 às 14:17)

> Mais de 300 sismos registaram-se nas últimas duas semanas, entre eles um esta terça-feira, de magnitude 4,2 na escala de Richter, na zona do Golfo de Valência próximo de um polémico armazém subterrâneo de gás natural instalado nas costas de Vinarós (Castellón, Espanha).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da noite de Domingo para Segunda, provocou 4 sismos de magnitude superior a 3, incluindo um sismo de magnitude 4 que foi sentido.

http://signa.ign.es/ign/layoutIn/sismoListadoTerremotos.do?zona=1&cantidad_dias=5


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2013 às 01:22)

NASA divulga primeiras imagens de satélite da nova ilha surgida após o sismo de 24 de Setembro:






Fonte: Jornal Público


----------



## fablept (3 Out 2013 às 01:57)

Ontem houve mais dois sismos de magnitude ~4 (sentidos) no Golfo de Valencia em Espanha.

Tudo aponta que a causa destes sismos seja causada pela prospecção de gás natural na zona.

Alguma info em Espanhol..
http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1934793/0/seismos/proyecto-castor/valencia/


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Out 2013 às 02:53)

fablept disse:


> Ontem houve mais dois sismos de magnitude ~4 (sentidos) no Golfo de Valencia em Espanha.
> 
> Tudo aponta que a causa destes sismos seja causada pela prospecção de gás natural na zona.
> 
> ...



Desculpa a correcção, mas não é prospecção mas sim injecção de gás!
É um processo recente e ainda experimental, mas que está a avançara  bom ritmo. Se o mesmo for o factor desencadeante destes sismos as medidas a tomar são imediatas e podem já vir tarde. Tais como a suspensão imediata da injecção. 

Para quem não sabe em que consiste este processo:
A injecção de gás é um processo muito recente e como já disse em fase "experimental", e que está a ser testado (a um ritmo demasiado elevado para ser só experimental...) em vários antigos poços de petróleo em diferentes áreas geográficas e substratos geológicos. Consiste basicamente em aproveitar o antigos poços de petróleo (já esgotados) e ainda os oleodutos de extracção para fazer o processo inverso, injectando então o CO2 industrial nos poços petrolíferos, que de outro modo seria libertado para atmosfera. 

Estes sismos vêm ainda levantar uma questão inicial que pode levar agora a uma bela discussão... Ou seja, libertamos o CO2 potenciando o "aquecimento global" ou injectamos e potenciamos sismicidade?? (Sismicidade esta que neste caso concreto está extremamente próxima de grandes metrópoles urbanas assentes em substrato sedimentar.... 

(Talvez se possa abrir um novo tópico para isto...)


----------



## nelson972 (3 Out 2013 às 11:14)

A armazenagem submarina de gás natural para consumo em Espanha (o putativo causador destes sismos, como aliás é referido no post do fablept mais abaixo) não é o mesmo que o sequestro de CO2 ...   
Cito:
_The Castor Project is a submarine natural gas storage facility in the east coast of Spain, in the municipality of Vinarós, able to contain 1,3 Billion cubic meters of gas: 3 months consumption of the Spanish region of Valencia_


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Out 2013 às 11:52)

nelson972 disse:


> A armazenagem submarina de gás natural para consumo em Espanha (o putativo causador destes sismos, como aliás é referido no post do fablept mais abaixo) não é o mesmo que o sequestro de CO2 ...
> Cito:
> _The Castor Project is a submarine natural gas storage facility in the east coast of Spain, in the municipality of Vinarós, able to contain 1,3 Billion cubic meters of gas: 3 months consumption of the Spanish region of Valencia_



Tens toda a razão! E o fablept também! Não sei porquê mas não tinha visto o penúltimo post do fablept onde tudo isso esta referido. Peço assim desculpa.

O facto de ter referido o sequestro de CO2 deve a que projectos desse nível estão a ser também desenvolvidos não muito longe deste mesmo local, dai a ter relacionado estes factores.

Relativamente ao Castor Project admito que o desconhecia e que me suscita muitas incertezas.


----------



## jorgepaulino (4 Out 2013 às 23:55)

E continua, dezenas de sismos, alguns deles na casa dos 3 valores.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2013 às 14:42)

Um terremoto de 6.7º de magnitude ocorreu próximo a Ilha de Creta, agora há pouco.


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2013 às 00:34)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Um terremoto de 6.7º de magnitude ocorreu próximo a Ilha de Creta, agora há pouco.





> *Um sismo com uma magnitude de 6,2 abalou hoje a ilha de Creta, no sul da Grécia, anunciou a agência noticiosa de Atenas, citando o Observatório Sismológico Grego.*
> 
> O sismo foi registado às 16:12 locais (14:12 em Lisboa) e o seu epicentro foi localizado cerca de 60 quilómetros ao largo da cidade de Hania, a oeste de Creta, precisou a agência.



http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=661669


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Out 2013 às 01:39)

*Magnitude	Mi 7.2*
Region	BOHOL, PHILIPPINES
Date time	2013-10-15 00:12:33.0 UTC
Location	9.95 N ; 124.30 E
Depth	10 km
Distances	629 km SE of Manila, Philippines / pop: 10,444,527 / local time: 08:12:33.0 2013-10-15
60 km SE of Cebu City, Philippines / pop: 798,634 / local time: 08:12:33.0 2013-10-15
2 km NW of Mahayag, Philippines / pop: 2,353 / local time: 08:12:33.0 2013-10-15

Fonte:
CSEM


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2013 às 01:52)

O terremoto foi seguido de mais dois com magnitude igual ou maior a 6º.

Mw 7.2


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2013 às 02:51)

4 mortes confirmadas.
Imagens do earthquake report.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2013 às 03:06)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2013 às 05:01)

9 mortes confirmadas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2013 às 13:35)

Número de mortos subiu para 93.

@mayocesar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Out 2013 às 15:15)

O número de mortos subiu para 144.



Um terremoto de magnitude 6.8 ocorreu hoje na Papua Nova Guiné.
Não houve relatos de vítimas.


----------



## fablept (24 Out 2013 às 23:59)

O sismo das Filipinas ocorreu numa falha não identificada, mas recentemente locais de zonas perto do epicentro contactaram as autoridades sobre o aparecimento de uma parede de rochas com km´s de comprimento nas suas localidades.

Em certos pontos a "parede" tem cerca de 3 metros de altura.











Os cientistas não tem dúvidas que esta "parede" é uma falha activa e foi a falha que originou o sismo de 7.2 na semana passada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Out 2013 às 18:57)

Terremoto de 7.3 próximo à costa leste de Honshu, Japão.
Há um consultivo de tsunami para Fukushima.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Out 2013 às 19:04)

Tsunami consultivo foi aumentado: http://www.jma.go.jp/en/tsunami/?hootPostID=57a4b32325f43a703160d3cafbc8169f


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Out 2013 às 19:30)

Uma boia meteorológica no litoral japonês, registrou um pequeno aumento no nível do mar.
Tsunami de 30 cm em Ishinomaki City, Miyagi

@weatherchannel 
Small tsunami of 30cm (about 1 foot) observed in Ishinomaki City, Miyagi Prefecture, Japan


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Out 2013 às 19:41)

*Ofunato*
Initial Tsunami Arrival Time    #02:54 JST 26 Oct    Rise
Current Maximum Tsunami Observation    #03:01 JST 26 Oct    *0.2 m*

*Kamaishi*
Initial Tsunami Arrival Time    #02:55 JST 26 Oct    Fall
Current Maximum Tsunami Observation    #03:02 JST 26 Oct    *Slight*

*Ishinomaki-shi Ayukawa*
Initial Tsunami Arrival Time    03:01 JST 26 Oct    Fall
Current Maximum Tsunami Observation    03:07 JST 26 Oct    *0.3 m*


----------



## CptRena (17 Nov 2013 às 14:00)

Data(TU)	Lat.	Lon.	Prof.	Mag.	Ref.	Fonte

2013-11-13 23:45 	-60,26 	-47,20 	10 	6,1 	Scotia Sea 	NEIC

2013-11-16 03:34 	-60,21 	-47,11 	10 	6,8 	Scotia Sea 	NEIC

2013-11-17 09:04 	-60,30 	-46,36 	10 	7,8 	Scotia Sea 	NEIC

in Sismologia-©IPMA


----------



## CptRena (28 Dez 2013 às 18:31)

Sismo com magnitude nula 

2013-12-28 15:21 	35,98 	31,29 	10 	0,0 	Cyprus Region 	CSE

Fonte:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismologia/


----------

